
‘Can’t even’ review: The burnout generation - hhs
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cant-even-review-the-burnout-generation-11600296555
======
lilboiluvr69
Soft paywall. Bypass (Chrome / Firefox):
[https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
chrome](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome)

